# Juices containing alcohol



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

hi guys. thought this would make it a lot easier to manage.

all vendors who are willing please post your juices that contain alcohol here.
please specify as below

Vendor name
Brand : Juice Name

members please do not post any comments. u can like and give thanks to vendors but to keep this thread manageable and easy to read without having to filter though a lot of comments we stick to vendor contributions only

can an admin please make this a sticky if possible.

thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (18/10/14)

Juicy Joes 

Heathers heavenly vapes - sparkling cranberry 
Heathers heavenly vapes - Dew

Nicoticket - none 

Alien Visions - none that we stock (they have indicated that some of their non tobacco juices may contain alcohol - Juicy Joes only stocks their tobacco products) 

Lekka Vapors - none

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/10/14)

Sir Vape

Rocket Fuel - All the flavours except Hello Sunshine & Be Mine Cleminte may contain traces of alcohol. Please see below statement from Rocket Fuel.

_Hugo, 

We add no additional alcohol into our formulations. That being said, most base-ingredient flavors may have some level of alcohol in them. The only two that we can say are alcohol-free are:

Be Mine, Clementine
Hello, Sunshine

We've always been told, if customers are concerned about alcohol being in the flavors, have them open the bottles and let them steep for a few days, which helps aid in alcohol evaporation. 

I hope this helps answer your question. If you have any other questions, just let me know. 

Have a great weekend, 

Chris
RFV_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer (5/12/14)

With all the new juices coming in to SA, would it please be possible to update this thread please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (5/12/14)

Vaponaute On the Storm and Under the Sea use Alcohol to extract flavours in each but is boiled off in the concentration process. 
There is no alcohol in the finished product but in the production it is used

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## SunRam (7/12/14)

Vape Elixir. 
The following liquids contains trace amounts of alcohol:
Black Cigar 
Pure Tobacco 
Shipwrecked

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Sir Vape (7/12/14)

Sir Vape Juice 1,2,3,4 and 5 are 100% alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (7/12/14)

Bombies ,hurricane vapor and lab rat liquids are all 100% alcohol free

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ComplexChaos (23/3/15)

Complex Chaos juices are all 100% alcohol free: 
Strawberry Desire
Troubled Monkey
Craving Apple Pie
Heavenly Peaches
Cinnamon Cookies
Coconut Comfort

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (23/3/15)

For understanding, is it only spirit-type/stimulant alcohols or all alcohols the OP is referring too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (23/3/15)

The E-Liquid Project is also Alcohol Free

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/3/15)

Ripe Vapes is alcohol free as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/12/16)

An old thread, but linked to from a new one. So I'll just add here;
All Day Vapes all juices 100% alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

